# Arrow wrap removal??



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

I actually have the best luck just by starting an edge up where the wrap folded around the arrow. Once it starts, I just keep steady, even pressure on it until it starts to pull off. I'm able to remove the wraps and the fletching in one move that way. After, I just give it a quick wipe down with some nail polish remover to get the extra sticky gunk off and it's good to go.
Hope this helps,
Doc


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Some peel better (worse) than others.
The really stubborn ones I "peel" (scrape) w/ a razor blade then wash the glue off w/ a green scotch-brite pad and some dish detergent. A quick wipe w/ acetone


----------



## dtilley001 (Jan 6, 2009)

NORWAY ZIP STRIP!!!

It's kinda pricey but you will never have to replace it or sharpen it.
It has 2 different edges 
one side works well to remove vanes without cutting/nicking your carbon
one side will strip wraps off in a matter of seconds

After I get the wrap and fletches off, I go over it with light pressure and the Zip Strip will lightly scrape off the left over adhesive from the wraps.



http://www.duravanes.com/products/zip-strip.aspx


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

SandSquid said:


> Some peel better (worse) than others.
> The really stubborn ones I "peel" (scrape) w/ a razor blade then wash the glue off w/ a green scotch-brite pad and some dish detergent. A quick wipe w/ acetone


This way sucks and takes forever if your doing a dozen but thats the way I do it also....


----------



## bownarra (Aug 31, 2008)

SandSquid said:


> Some peel better (worse) than others.
> The really stubborn ones I "peel" (scrape) w/ a razor blade then wash the glue off w/ a green scotch-brite pad and some dish detergent. A quick wipe w/ acetone


Same here, but I reckon a razor blade could damage the shaft. I use a kitchen knife that's just too dull to slice a tomato easily, it'll strip the wrap off but there's not much chance of it nicking the carbon.


----------



## Steelhat (Jan 24, 2006)

*Norway zip strip*

I second the NORWAY ZIP STRIP. Makes all the difference. I am curious to see how accurate the claim is that it never needs re-sharpening. So far (6+ months) it is great! Really.

No, I am not a seller of this item. It is, though, one of the best tools in my shop. 

Steelhat


----------



## groved (Sep 3, 2007)

I just boil a pot of water and then hold the arrow over the pot (in the steam) for a few seconds which softens the glue then they peel right off. You will have to do this a few times for each arrow unless you want to hold it in the steam longer (which I do not do so the heat doesn't get into the carbon). The steam does the work, not the heat.


----------



## mjcop518 (Nov 8, 2008)

using a hair dryer is probaly the easiest way I have found


----------



## Bushbaby (Jul 28, 2004)

Norway zip strip is the way to go !


----------



## Wooska (Aug 27, 2002)

Norway Zip Strip :thumbs_up


----------

